# Grease fittings not taking grease !



## Oly's Stump

Any suggestions for grease fittings that will not take grease. I have a Rayco RG50 and some of the fittings will not take grease. Put new zerk fittings on and still will not take grease!


----------



## gr8scott72

Oly's Stump said:


> Any suggestions for grease fittings that will not take grease. I have a Rayco RG50 and some of the fittings will not take grease. Put new zerk fittings on and still will not take grease!



Is it just some of the fittings? I had the grease gun end go bad on me one time. Replaced it and was right back in business.

If it's not all of them not working then there is something blocking it. See if you can take the fitting off and dig in the hole with a pin or something? Worth a try because the only other choice I think is to replace the bearing/bushing.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck

Use a drill bit by hand as big as the hole will accept and remove the crud. then spray penetrating oil in the hole and let it soak. Might have to use a propane torch also. Heat works wonders. They make a tool that holds grease and goes over the zerk and you hit it with a hammer.


----------



## dumbhunter

seen this happen many times on many things,
best thig is to do your best to clean out the old crud grease as it has lost its ability to lube and will cause premature failure.

clean, clean, clean, just remember some lubricants are not compatible with others and will cause the grease to lose its cararistics to soon.


----------



## sawyerDave

On the subject of grease fittings, I have a whole protocol that I go through. Start out with cleaning out crud, then use Kroil. If that doesn't work, take the fitting off, replace with a small pipe nipple and cap that you fill with more Kroil, each time you use or walk by the machine, sometimes it takes weeks of soaking in Kroil, but it works most of the time. If that doesn't seem to be working, then try hooking a porta-power hydraulic ram up to the pipe nipple, and pressurize. Sometimes it works. Or you can hook a Hydraulic line to the pipe, and try using the machine while pressurizing the hyd line. (a word of caution here, don't get close to hyd fluid under pressure!). If these methods don't work, then you will have to dismantle!


----------



## a_lopa

I swap them with new ones...


----------



## mysawmyrules

I bought a hammer greaser a few years ago you fill it with solvent or any penetrating oil that is handy place on fitting and let her have it. We use it alot on our breaking disc as they see the most punishment and jam up grease nipples constantly. I'll see if I can find the brand name and info.
Jon W


----------



## gr8scott72

a_lopa said:


> I swap them with new ones...





Oly's Stump said:


> Put new zerk fittings on and still will not take grease!





Looks like he already tried that.


----------



## Sbusta

Remove disassemble clean repack it with grease reassemble replace. 

It does not take that long you know you've fixed the problem & can replace the bearing if its suspect. 

I've had to do this with used equipment that hasn't be well maintained but haven't had an issue with my equipment that replacing the nipple wont fix.


----------



## gink595

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Might have to use a propane torch also. Heat works wonders. They make a tool that holds grease and goes over the zerk and you hit it with a hammer.



+1, also try spinning what ever it is and try to grease it in different positions. I have to do that once in a while on my Bobcat attachment plate. It wil accept grease when it is fully extended out but not when in it's resting position.???


----------



## Oly's Stump

Thanks Much Guys! I just ordered a Grease Buster online. Built by a farmer and looks like it will do the trick. Didn't know they made such a thing until now. Thanks again!


----------



## gink595

Oly's Stump said:


> Thanks Much Guys! I just ordered a Grease Buster online. Built by a farmer and looks like it will do the trick. Didn't know they made such a thing until now. Thanks again!



Do you have a link for that, I'd be curious to see what it looks like?


----------



## Oly's Stump

Grease Buster Combination $47.00. Grease Buster II Combination $59.95. Grease Buster II Regular $48.95. Grease Buster Regular ...
shop.forthefarm.com/manufacturerPage.cfm?MID=8 - 12k - Cached - Similar pages

www.forthefarm.com

Here she is:


----------



## mysawmyrules

Oly's Stump said:


> Grease Buster Combination $47.00. Grease Buster II Combination $59.95. Grease Buster II Regular $48.95. Grease Buster Regular ...
> shop.forthefarm.com/manufacturerPage.cfm?MID=8 - 12k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> www.forthefarm.com
> 
> Here she is:



That's the unit. I bought it at a trade show a while ago and it never gets left in the shop while servicing equip. in the field, quick and effective.
Jon W


----------



## cjk

Is this equipment new? I have seen fittings that wouldnt take grease on new equipment and the transfer hole under the fitting wasnt drilled all the way thru.


----------



## sawyerDave

cjk said:


> Is this equipment new? I have seen fittings that wouldnt take grease on new equipment and the transfer hole under the fitting wasnt drilled all the way thru.


Also, I've seen a fresh coat of paint keep grease from getting through. Those grease buster tools only work, in my experience, about 10-15% of the time. Most of the time when a fitting won't take grease, its due to prolonged sitting, causing the grease to harden behind the fitting, hence the advice that I give to use Kroil to soften the old grease and clean up the gallery, before you go overboard. Most of the time when you hit the grease buster tool. all you end up doing is relieving tension by breaking the fitting!


----------

